# Bike chains for Endurance rides



## steveindenmark (16 Nov 2017)

I am aiming this question specifically at endurance riders. Which is why it is in this forum.

I am replacing my Shimano 10 speed casette and would like to replace the chain with it. Are there better makes of chain than others or will a normal Shimano 10 speed chain fit the bill? Is there a make of chain that endurance riders seem to gravitate to?


----------



## Tin Pot (16 Nov 2017)

Not for me, I use standard KMC chains because they're cheap and well respected.


----------



## ianrauk (16 Nov 2017)

I get a lot of miles out of KMC chains.
I never did get round to trying Wipperman.


----------



## DCLane (16 Nov 2017)

I'm boring and rely on Ultegra chains. They've been fine for LEL / PBP with no issues at all.


----------



## tatr (17 Nov 2017)

Yep. My winter bike has done over 2k miles on a single ultegra chain.


----------



## HLaB (19 Nov 2017)

I use KMC chains but mainly because they are easier to fit than shimano chains rather than strength reasons. I usually swap them before there is cassette wear but I've had 5,500 miles out of one before I swapped it. Amazingly the new cassette I bought was never needed, especially as it had been used over a harsh winter.


----------

